# Steve made me think of this...



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What did you do for a rescue or rescue group today?

Without even thinking about it, a fellow employee called for another purpose and asked if I knew someone who needed a crate. I suggested one of our local rescues. When Steve mentioned spending as much time doing something for a rescue, I thought, "Bingo!" 

Hey Faith's mommy, if I hold it here in the library, do you want to see if Labs4Rescue can use it? Let me know. Hannah is making the donation. It's not a large crate, but she has a Border Collie, so it can't be too small either.

I'm not trying to toot my horn, but being around people who care so much for these animals, makes one think quickly about where an item, time, or money can be best served...

Thanks Steve!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Pay It Forward!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

One of my projects I have started recently doing everyday is to go though _Craigslist.org_ web page in the pets area and look for Goldens and Golden mixes in my area. Any that I see I send out e-mails to them letting them know of rescues that can help.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Going later on today when the rain stops and walking the dogs we have at Kennel wood to the park.....and pulling a dog from its death sentence out of animal control....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Way too go folks! It's amazing how it's a gut reaction to help and you don't even realize it...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Way too go folks! It's amazing how it's a gut reaction to help and you don't even realize it...


Kim I dont think people realize a little thing could help out a rescue big time..... It doesnt have to be money either.....We have a couple people who come down on the weekends just to walk the dogs.....The smiles on these dogs faces are priceless.... But then again 1/2 of my days are doing rescue things.....


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Money is only one important resource for rescue. Donating time and energy is just as valued. Sometimes it's the little things that make the difference. And then there's the BIG things...like FOSTERING! That's probably THE most valued donation!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Rob's GRs said:


> One of my projects I have started recently doing everyday is to go though _Craigslist.org_ web page in the pets area and look for Goldens and Golden mixes in my area. Any that I see I send out e-mails to them letting them know of rescues that can help.


i have been doing that too.. especially the ones that say free to good home... dont get many responses back but at least i know i tried.. I look at the NC, and GA pages too.. just takes a few mins..

and at lunch a couple days a week i go the local SPCA and walk the dogs.. and they also have brushes and toys and a fenced in yard where the dogs can run.. they just love the attention..


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Another thought and then I need to get working! You know what REALLY helps me? If I receive a note or email from someone for no reason - just a note to acknowledge the work we do. Sometimes people will write little notes on their applications thanking us for the hard work, and it brings tears to my eyes. I don't ever expect it and I get so used to dealing with people complaining that when I get something positive like that it totally recharges my batteries. 

So if you have a minute, just dropping a note to someone in rescue will make such a difference. I think it's often forgotten that we are human (not some group of judgemental ***holes) who need support like everyone else!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kim - send them an email. they do have crates listed on their wishlist. it says if you contact them, they'll arrange for someone to pick it up.

[email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Doing Rescue has helped me fulfill a dream from my childhood. I use to bring home many of strays and my Mom would get so mad at me...Now, she tells me I am doing what I loved as a child and helping these lost babies..Yep, Rescuing a dog is a GREAT feeling! Placing it in a Good home is an even better feeling and then when they adopters email or call you to tell HOW MUCH they LOVE that dog is an even BETTER feeling...Bless all of us for doing what we do.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

At this time in my life, I don't have much time. Other than donations, the only thing I can really put time to is speaking to others about dogs in need.

I am in the planning stages of my next Toastmasters' speech, and I am planning on educating the audience on either homeless dogs and rescues or the correct way to buy a puppy and/or rescue a dog. 


I did click your icon Kimm!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, it was yesterday, but I do something similar to what Rob said. I wasn't looking but I ran across a few goldens advertised in the local online classifieds. I e-mailed the advertisers and explained why rescue was preferable to "free to a good home" or even selling their dog themselves. 

Oh, and I always do my Click to Feed each morning! It's my first action once my computer boots up.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Kim, Labs4Rescue is coming thru CT tommorrow with a van full of dogs from down south. I am picking up 'Tina' (in Putnam, CT - I think) and fostering her until her adoptive home has it's home visit. 


I hope her picture comes up...isn't she pretty?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I contact rescues in the area about purebreds in the county shelter. I contacted a rescue about the golden left at the shelter and they contacted me to let me know they checked and the dog was reclaimed by the owner. 
In one day I had 4 dogs pulled thru 4 different rescues. I Felt like I had won the lottery helping those dogs. I even contact rescues about purebreds on the craigs list.


----------

